# Auburn's chances against Ole Miss & Bama



## Old Dead River (Oct 20, 2014)

Gonna be tough playing both of these games on the road, but how do you like Auburn's chances against Ole Miss in Oxford and against Bama in Tuscaloosa.

I think the Wareagles are gonna be looking for prey after getting upended by State.

never thought I'd say it, but I'd really, really like to see Auburn win both of these games. What do yall think?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 20, 2014)

I think they'll win 1 of those games. I'm not sure which though


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 20, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> Gonna be tough playing both of these games on the road, but how do you like Auburn's chances against Ole Miss in Oxford and against Bama in Tuscaloosa.
> 
> I think the Wareagles are gonna be looking for prey after getting upended by State.
> 
> never thought I'd say it, but I'd really, really like to see Auburn win both of these games. What do yall think?



Well my thinking is, I would like to see Auburn beat Ole Miss, Bama beat State and Auburn and then State beat Ole Miss. As long as Bama wins out they are SEC west champs if this plays out as laid out above.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 20, 2014)

ODR I think you should worry more about having to play in Tuscaloosa and Oxford than worrying about Ole Miss playing Auburn. Maybe we win maybe we lose but still in the end you have to go to Tuscaloosa and face a Bama team that seems to be Bama again and play against the best defense in the SEC in Oxford...2 long rows to hoe in anybody's book. We  both have 2 top 10 games left your 2 are on the road, our 2 at home. We both have 2 possible upset games you have Kentucky and Arkansas we have LSU and Arkansas. Frankly I'm more worried about LSU on Saturday night than what Ms ST is doing.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 20, 2014)

ODR I think you should worry more about having to play in Tuscaloosa and Oxford than worrying about Ole Miss playing Auburn. Maybe we win maybe we lose but still in the end you have to go to Tuscaloosa and face a Bama team that seems to be Bama again and play against the best defense in the SEC in Oxford...2 long rows to hoe in anybody's book. We  both have 2 top 10 games left your 2 are on the road, our 2 at home. We both have 2 possible upset games you have Kentucky and Arkansas we have LSU and Arkansas. Frankly I'm more worried about LSU on Saturday night than what Ms St is doing.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 20, 2014)

fairhope said:


> Well my thinking is, I would like to see Auburn beat Ole Miss, Bama beat State and Auburn and then State beat Ole Miss. As long as Bama wins out they are SEC west champs if this plays out as laid out above.



not exactly what i had in mind. I'm looking for some insurance in the form of LSU and Auburn beating Ole Miss and Bama to make State a shoe in for Atlanta regardless of their last two games.

Maybe State will win out and it won't matter.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 20, 2014)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> ODR I think you should worry more about having to play in Tuscaloosa and Oxford than worrying about Ole Miss playing Auburn. Maybe we win maybe we lose but still in the end you have to go to Tuscaloosa and face a Bama team that seems to be Bama again and play against the best defense in the SEC in Oxford...2 long rows to hoe in anybody's book. We  both have 2 top 10 games left your 2 are on the road, our 2 at home. We both have 2 possible upset games you have Kentucky and Arkansas we have LSU and Arkansas. Frankly I'm more worried about LSU on Saturday night than what Ms St is doing.



if you lose to LSU and Auburn then you're out of contention. It's unlikely but I'd love to see Ole Miss lose two games before the eggbowl and bama lose to lsu and auburn. gonna be interesting that's for sure.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 20, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> Gonna be tough playing both of these games on the road, but how do you like Auburn's chances against Ole Miss in Oxford and against Bama in Tuscaloosa.
> 
> I think the Wareagles are gonna be looking for prey after getting upended by State.
> 
> never thought I'd say it, but I'd really, really like to see Auburn win both of these games. What do yall think?



......I think your team needs to worry just as much as the next.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 20, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> not exactly what i had in mind. I'm looking for some insurance in the form of LSU and Auburn beating Ole Miss and Bama to make State a shoe in for Atlanta regardless of their last two games.
> 
> Maybe State will win out and it won't matter.



Don't look to me to support your homerism. If Bama plays with the intensity and physicality that they played with against TAMU (Granted, TAMU not proving to be the team they were hyped at the beginning of the year) you better hope you get some help from other teams because your State team will be a hurting bunch heading back home from Ttown.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 20, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> if you lose to LSU and Auburn then you're out of contention. It's unlikely but I'd love to see Ole Miss lose two games before the eggbowl and bama lose to lsu and auburn. gonna be interesting that's for sure.



You are reaching new levels of Homerism, on the surface whats more likely losing 2 road games to the top 10 or losing 2 home games to the top 10. Both are hard up hill roads but yours is the harder road. Can it be done yes it can is it likely no its not. Of the 2 schools your Bama game is the biggest obstacle of the 4 games, if I were you I'd be researching Voodoo curses to put on Bama.  One thing you have right  its gonna be interesting for sure.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 20, 2014)

At this point I'm not willing to bet anything on anybody. The SEC is cannibalizing itself. If M St wins out it will be a miracle.


----------



## K80 (Oct 20, 2014)

I hope bama walks the dog on miss state and so does ole miss if for no other reason because of the homerism around here the past few weeks...


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 20, 2014)

bama beats the barn.... but loses to Miss St
....the barn may lose to Ole Miss too.  I don't think there is any way they (AU) can win out...it's just too much. they still have Ole Miss, Georgia, and Bama...all on the road and sprinkle in a a little A&M and USCe for taste
...it will come down to the Egg Bowl for who is going to the Dome....I'll take a stab and say State goes to Atlanta.


----------



## Amoo (Oct 20, 2014)

Give me MSU and Aubby getting to the playoffs.  Feel free to do the math yourselves to see how that works out.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 20, 2014)

State yes, Barn...no.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 20, 2014)

elfiii said:


> At this point I'm not willing to bet anything on anybody. The SEC is cannibalizing itself. If M St wins out it will be a miracle.



You shouldn't bet on football unless you're crazy or from Alabama, or maybe from Mississippi. Danny Sheridan was talking about what a large percentage of illicit betting emanates from football betting in both states.

I take your meaning about the cannibalizing though- it's a fine league.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 20, 2014)

the point of this thread is that all of these teams have games that could radically mix up the outcome. It's exciting. I pit whoever plays Auburn even if it's not on the Plains.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 20, 2014)

I think Auburn has a better shot of winning than having forum members admit they were wrong... So yeah, it's possible!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 20, 2014)

Bwaaa hahaha


----------



## weagle (Oct 20, 2014)

Ole Miss, UGA and Bama are playing lights out right now so I expect all three games to be battles.  Our team is good enough that we could win all three if we bring our A+ game.  On the other hand, I would be crushed, but not surprised if we lost all three.  

Right now Miss State is playing great and on a roll, but Ol Miss, UGA, Bama and Auburn all have good enough talent and coaching to win out and bring home a NC.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> I think Auburn has a better shot of winning than having forum members admit they were wrong... So yeah, it's possible!



Agree well said Slayer its a sad time. If a man doesnt have his word he doesnt have anything.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 20, 2014)

weagle said:


> Ole Miss, UGA and Bama are playing lights out right now so I expect all three games to be battles.  Our team is good enough that we could win all three if we bring our A+ game.  On the other hand, I would be crushed, but not surprised if we lost all three.
> 
> Right now Miss State is playing great and on a roll, but Ol Miss, UGA, Bama and Auburn all have good enough talent and coaching to win out and bring home a NC.



agreed. i think the barn has the toughest row to hoe of those three. i do not envy the rest of their schedule at all.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 20, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> Gonna be tough playing both of these games on the road, but how do you like Auburn's chances against Ole Miss in Oxford and against Bama in Tuscaloosa.
> 
> I think the Wareagles are gonna be looking for prey after getting upended by State.
> 
> never thought I'd say it, but I'd really, really like to see Auburn win both of these games. *What do yall think*?



I caught you a delicious bass!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> I caught you a delicious bass!!!


----------



## 308-MIKE (Oct 20, 2014)

K80 said:


> I hope bama walks the dog on miss state and so does ole miss if for no other reason because of the homerism around here the past few weeks...



c'mon, cut the man some slack. when was the last time msu fans had much to cheer about, much less brag about. every dog has their day, these dogs have had quite a few here lately. good for them, it's about time.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 20, 2014)

K80 said:


> I hope bama walks the dog on miss state and so does ole miss if for no other reason because of the homerism around here the past few weeks...



This



T


----------



## Throwback (Oct 20, 2014)

308-mike said:


> c'mon, cut the man some slack. When was the last time msu fans had much to cheer about, much less brag about. Every dog has their day, these dogs have had quite a few here lately. Good for them, it's about time.



1941


t


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 20, 2014)

Throwback said:


> 1941
> 
> 
> t



thats when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 20, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> thats when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor.



I didn't know you were a history buff.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Oct 20, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I didn't know you were a history buff.



leave him be, he's on a roll.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 20, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Agree well said Slayer its a sad time. If a man doesnt have his word he doesnt have anything.



do you really think anyone would hang their head over a team losing a football game? boohoo. some of yous have way too much time on your hands.

weagle, you're partially on point but being a bit too nice. Just because UGA beat Mizzou and Ark doesn't make them championship caliber. UGA doesn't hold a candle to Auburn, State, or Ole Miss - we all know it. The SEC East is midget league.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 20, 2014)

Throwback said:


> 1941
> 
> 
> t



you are entitled to your ration of hatred since state's defense forced four auburn turnovers and crippled you in the redzone again and again. 38-23 hail state. how about 2014?


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 20, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> do you really think anyone would hang their head over a team losing a football game? boohoo. some of yous have way too much time on your hands.



Boohoo, says the guy who ran to tell the teacher on a forum member.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 20, 2014)

weagle said:


> Ole Miss, UGA and Bama are playing lights out right now so I expect all three games to be battles.  Our team is good enough that we could win all three if we bring our A+ game.  On the other hand, I would be crushed, but not surprised if we lost all three.
> 
> Right now Miss State is playing great and on a roll, but Ol Miss, UGA, Bama and Auburn all have good enough talent and coaching to win out and bring home a NC.



Weagle, I hope yall take care of business and beat Bama and Ole Miss.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> do you really think anyone would hang their head over a team losing a football game? boohoo. some of yous have way too much time on your hands.
> 
> weagle, you're partially on point but being a bit too nice. Just because UGA beat Mizzou and Ark doesn't make them championship caliber. UGA doesn't hold a candle to Auburn, State, or Ole Miss - we all know it. The SEC East is midget league.



Man up bro... That is all.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> Weagle, I hope yall take care of business and beat Bama and Ole Miss.



So now your an Auburn fan?


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 20, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Boohoo, says the guy who ran to tell the teacher on a forum member.



well as you know due to rules on the forum and the rule of law, the use of profanity and threats weren't options for recourse.

I'm not gonna have someone that I don't know publish something about me casting me in a disparaging light on a public forum particularly with regards to my line of work. His comment was very inappropriate and it shouldn't have been made. My response wasn't much better, I should've reported it immediately and not "laid down with a dog only to get fleas". Ya know you gonna run into a lot of scallywags on the internet.

I'll argue with people and cut up all day long but I'm not gonna go out of bounds and insinuate that some old slique that I'm bickering with about football is a predator of sorts, that's a bit much.

Don't ever let it happen again!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> well as you know due to rules on the forum and the rule of law, the use of profanity and threats weren't options for recourse.
> 
> I'm not gonna have someone that I don't know publish something about me casting me in a disparaging light on a public forum particularly with regards to my line of work. His comment was very inappropriate and it shouldn't have been made. My response wasn't much better, I should've reported it immediately and not "laid down with a dog only to get fleas". Ya know you gonna run into a lot of scallywags on the internet.
> 
> ...



Back away from the keyboard your taking this way too serious


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 20, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Back away from the keyboard your taking this way too serious



If you want to discuss this issue further message me. It is taking away from college football discussion. I am tired of it maligning posts that were authored in good faith to provoke stimulating conversation not petty bickering.

and no I'm not an Auburn fan.


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 20, 2014)

ODR then why did you make the snide remarks about the east.  Your team FINALLY is undefeated for a short while and all of a sudden they are a powerhouse.  Preaching to the choir ehh?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 20, 2014)

Just passing thru.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 21, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Just passing thru.



this thread couldn't do without the weather vane now could it? good to have a windbag around so you can determine how to plan your deer hunts.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 21, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> ODR then why did you make the snide remarks about the east.  Your team FINALLY is undefeated for a short while and all of a sudden they are a powerhouse.  Preaching to the choir ehh?



Because the East sucks, and UGA is simply not that good. Mizzou had what 119 yards offense against Florida? UGA defeated an Arkansas team that apparently isn't going to get over the hump. They defeated that team due in large part to poor play in the 2nd quarter on behalf of Ark. The same people touting UGA are the same people criticizing State's victories over ranked teams that have since fallen. Who are signature wins? Clemson - not bad? Arkansas, and you still lost to South Carolina. You think you can hang with the west and you lost to South Carolina?

This is smack talk about football, not below the belt personal attacks - note the distinction.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 21, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> Because the East sucks, and UGA is simply not that good. Mizzou had what 119 yards offense against Florida? UGA defeated an Arkansas team that apparently isn't going to get over the hump. They defeated that team due in large part to poor play in the 2nd quarter on behalf of Ark. The same people touting UGA are the same people criticizing State's victories over ranked teams that have since fallen. Who are signature wins? Clemson - not bad? Arkansas, and you still lost to South Carolina. You think you can hang with the west and you lost to South Carolina?
> 
> This is smack talk about football, not below the belt personal attacks - note the distinction.


Remember how you were sayin that Arkansas would beat the best team in the east?You do realize UGA leads the nation in take aways....Don't you?It's not a fluke that Arkansas played poorly in the second half.It had a little something to do with there QB getting ground into the turf.You sure don't know as much about college football as you claim to know!!! Oh,and........
I caught you a delicious bass


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 21, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> If you want to discuss this issue further message me. It is taking away from college football discussion. I am tired of it maligning posts that were authored in good faith to provoke stimulating conversation not petty bickering.
> 
> and no I'm not an Auburn fan.



Funniest post of the day!  

The biggest fair weather fan on the sports forum is complaining about comments taking away from football discussion.  Give me a break.  

You're funny.


----------



## skeeter24 (Oct 21, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> well as you know due to rules on the forum and the rule of law, the use of profanity and threats weren't options for recourse.
> 
> I'm not gonna have someone that I don't know publish something about me casting me in a disparaging light on a public forum particularly with regards to my line of work. His comment was very inappropriate and it shouldn't have been made. My response wasn't much better, I should've reported it immediately and not "laid down with a dog only to get fleas". Ya know you gonna run into a lot of scallywags on the internet.
> 
> ...



Friendly advice.....let it go.  I believe his comment was made all in good humor but if taken literally I can see how you were offended.  However, you indicated that you would prefer him to step in your food plot insinuating you would take a shot at him which was equally if not more uncalled for.

You are not new here but your frequent posting in light of State's recent success has rubbed some the wrong way, as has the view that no one seems to want to give State their due (Les Miles, media, etc).

As a few have suggested I would encourage you to relax and enjoy the ride.  Lots of football left to be played and no matter what happens it will be an interesting few weeks.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 21, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Remember how you were sayin that Arkansas would beat the best team in the east?You do realize UGA leads the nation in take aways....Don't you?It's not a fluke that Arkansas played poorly in the second half.It had a little something to do with there QB getting ground into the turf.You sure don't know as much about college football as you claim to know!!! Oh,and........
> I caught you a delicious bass



oh how wrong you are, only ODR's team can make another team look bad


----------



## DSGB (Oct 21, 2014)

I think it's funny that Arkansas' turnovers were due to "poor play" but "state's defense forced" them. And who's leading the nation in turnover margin?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 21, 2014)

Old Dead said:
			
		

> Don't ever let it happen again!



Dude, I don't know anything about you toerh than you are a blowhard on an internet forum that runs away like a little girl thet first time he is proven wrong.  I have no reason to believe you are a predator of any kind.  You won't even eat the fish you catch, much less prey on people.  Did I ever say anything about the other avatar?  Nope.

I thought you would have had enough of a sense of humor to not take it serious and be able to laugh at yourself.  That was all that happened, but if it makes you feel better, go ahead and........


----------



## Throwback (Oct 21, 2014)

nickel back said:


> oh how wrong you are, only ODR's team can make another team look bad




The PAC 12 could too if it weren't for sec bias


T


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 21, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> This is smack talk about football, not below the belt personal attacks - note the distinction.



ODR, nobody has given anyone below the belt personal attacks. You took it way to personal!

Just take notice to how many people are posting and from how many different teams. You are rubbing everyone in this forum the wrong way.

Relax! Talk your smack but when you are wrong, admit it instead of giving excuses. That is why we have Avatar bets between teams.

I think JJ has found his match with the spinning of comments..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 21, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> UGA doesn't hold a candle to Auburn, State, or Ole Miss - we all know it. The SEC East is midget league.




Nope.. Don't hold a candle to anyone.. I'm not sure UGA has even won a game this year.. 

State and Ole Miss and college football powerhouses... So tell me oh great one.. When is the last time either of the Mississippi teams were in the Dome playing for a Championship??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 21, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Boohoo, says the guy who ran to tell the teacher on a forum member.





Man enough to report it.. But just can't come out and say he was wrong...


----------



## Designasaurus (Oct 21, 2014)

I don't know - it would be great if Auburn can pull it off but it will be a miracle if they can beat both those teams, not to mention Georgia.  All three of them are playing great right now and Auburn has been inconsistent.  If we play well I like our chances.  If not I wish the best to whichever SEC team can pull it off.  War Eagle!


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 21, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Remember how you were sayin that Arkansas would beat the best team in the east?You do realize UGA leads the nation in take aways....Don't you?It's not a fluke that Arkansas played poorly in the second half.It had a little something to do with there QB getting ground into the turf.You sure don't know as much about college football as you claim to know!!! Oh,and........
> I caught you a delicious bass



Arkansas played well in the second half - they got back in the game


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 21, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> Arkansas played well in the second half - they got back in the game



They were never in the game!



> "We felt very in control," Georgia linebacker Leonard Floyd said. "We felt they [were] ready to tuck their tails and run."





> Hutson Mason accounted for three touchdowns, two passing and one rushing, in the win -- finishing 10-of-17 passing for 179 yards. Chris Conley led Georgia with 128 yards receiving and a touchdown, a 36-yard strike that put the Bulldogs up 45-19 early in the fourth quarter.
> 
> The game was already long since out of hand at that point.


----------



## Horns (Oct 21, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> Because the East sucks, and UGA is simply not that good. Mizzou had what 119 yards offense against Florida? UGA defeated an Arkansas team that apparently isn't going to get over the hump. They defeated that team due in large part to poor play in the 2nd quarter on behalf of Ark. The same people touting UGA are the same people criticizing State's victories over ranked teams that have since fallen. Who are signature wins? Clemson - not bad? Arkansas, and you still lost to South Carolina. You think you can hang with the west and you lost to South Carolina?
> 
> This is smack talk about football, not below the belt personal attacks - note the distinction.



Lets talk about the South Carolina loss you are happy about. Our kicker who had hit 20 field goals in a row missed 2 in wet conditions. Lets not forget the bad holding call that negated a Gurley TD. The SEC called on the following Tuesday morning to say that it was a bad call. That alone was critical in the loss and it was a bad call.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 21, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Funniest post of the day!
> 
> The biggest fair weather fan on the sports forum is complaining about comments taking away from football discussion.  Give me a break.
> 
> You're funny.



how am I a fairweater sports fan, because you don't remember me posting here before?? I've been a diehard State fan since the Sherrill era, I don't have to explain or verify my devotion to my team to you or anyone else. 

Get real. quit polluting my threads with your personal vendettas.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 21, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> how am I a fairweater sports fan, because you don't remember me posting here before?? I've been a diehard State fan since the Sherrill era, I don't have to explain or verify my devotion to my team to you or anyone else.



How many games have you attended at State?? Devotion? No, it's just funny how you changed your Avatar to show a Mississippi State shirt..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 21, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> Get real. quit polluting my threads with your personal vendettas.



Quit polluting the Sports Forum with your personal vendettas... 

2 WAY STREET!


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 21, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Man enough to report it.. But just can't come out and say he was wrong...



Trolls abound, your dawg team is mediocre at best. Rest assured if you make it to Atl, your dreams will die in the Ga Dome. And you've got a whoopin' coming courtesy of the Auburn tigers soon enough, other than that you got ya one of those florida state schedules cause you play in that talentless weak eastern division. You know you'd be in 4th or 5th place in the west.

And fyi, when I made that statement about Arkansas being the best team in the east, however many weeks ago that was. I believed it as did many others. I still think they're a good team. That's pretty tired to go behind someone and pick them apart post-hoc.

But don't despair, hoss. there's another bulldogs team in the sec you can pull for


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 21, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> how am I a fairweater sports fan, because you don't remember me posting here before?? I've been a diehard State fan since the Sherrill era, I don't have to explain or verify my devotion to my team to you or anyone else.
> 
> Get real. quit polluting my threads with your personal vendettas.



Quit polluting the sports forum with your nonsense and running to the teacher.  He wasn't nice to me teacher.  

And yes, you are a bandwagon fan.  You are here in the good times, but absent in all previous years.  You are the definition of a bandwagoner.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 21, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> Trolls abound, your dawg team is mediocre at best. Rest assured if you make it to Atl, your dreams will die in the Ga Dome. And you've got a whoopin' coming courtesy of the Auburn tigers soon enough, other than that you got ya one of those florida state schedules cause you play in that talentless weak eastern division. You know you'd be in 4th or 5th place in the west.



Yeah, I guess we shouldn't even play Auburn in Athens this year.. Cause we all know what kind of whoopin they gave us last year...

Talentless...Dude, do you ever watch football or do you just look at the box recaps?? How many people do you think are going into the NFL next year out of the East?? How many NFL teams have Mississippi State players on their roster.. Would you like to compare that to UGA's list??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 21, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> And fyi, when I made that statement about Arkansas being the best team in the east, however many weeks ago that was. I believed it as did many others. I still think they're a good team. That's pretty tired to go behind someone and pick them apart post-hoc.



Umm..... You didn't make a statement, you started a thread about it! Now you are not man enough to say you were "WRONG" about it... 

And who is the "MANY" others?

Your comments.. Are you wrong?? 


> In my opinion, the worst team in the Sec West is better than the best team in the Sec East. There's no ifs in that.





> I think Arkansas would wear out USC, Mizzou, Florida, and UGA.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 21, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> Trolls abound, your dawg team is mediocre at best. Rest assured if you make it to Atl, your dreams will die in the Ga Dome. And you've got a whoopin' coming courtesy of the Auburn tigers soon enough, other than that you got ya one of those florida state schedules cause you play in that talentless weak eastern division. You know you'd be in 4th or 5th place in the west.
> 
> And fyi, when I made that statement about Arkansas being the best team in the east, however many weeks ago that was. I believed it as did many others. I still think they're a good team. That's pretty tired to go behind someone and pick them apart post-hoc.
> 
> But don't despair, hoss. there's another bulldogs team in the sec you can pull for



See ya December 6th in Atlanta. If Mississippi State can make it.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 21, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> How many games have you attended at State?? Devotion? No, it's just funny how you changed your Avatar to show a Mississippi State shirt..



Hahahaha, I guess I'm gonna have to prove myself to yous.

I changed my avatar because I was wearing a State shirt when I caught a nice fish. It's a little more personalized than just a state avatar. That was a great day. lost my phone in the woods, found it, and caught a big bass in the vicinity.  I don't owe you or anyone else an explanation about my fanfare or my avatar. I feel like sharing because that picture brings back good memories, I've caught bass nearly twice that size but it never gets old.

I'm feeling candid, so I'll say it once more. I used to live in Mississippi. My parents are from Mississippi, my family goes back there generations. We own property there. My father went to school at state and worked there as a professor and researcher. I was raised to be a state fan probably like you were raised to be a UGA fan. I've followed this team through thick and then and watched them lose the '98 sec title game in agony after they were leading in the forth quarter.  Sherrill's teams with Joe Lee Dunn as DF coordintor, Fred Smoot and Wayne Madkin were something else. I have been following the team extremely closely since Mullen took the reigns and am now seeing the hard work come to fruition. Regardless what state does going forward they've had a stand out year and beaten a lot of teams that YOU PEOPLE said they would not. So maybe you should admit YOU were wrong about State.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 21, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> See ya December 6th in Atlanta. If Mississippi State can make it.



with that west competition, yall have a much better shot than state does.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 21, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> this thread couldn't do without the weather vane now could it? good to have a windbag around so you can determine how to plan your deer hunts.



You calling me a windbag sport. That sounds like a personal attack to me.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 21, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Umm..... You didn't make a statement, you started a thread about it! Now you are not man enough to say you were "WRONG" about it...
> 
> And who is the "MANY" others?
> 
> Your comments.. Are you wrong??



there were a lot of media personalities that believe ark would beat uga. I still think if healthy ARK is a better team than UGA. I think if you played again Ark would win. Without the mistakes of the 2nd quarter which were not unlike what happened in the florida/mizzou game, ark could've potentially won that game. be happy with the win, hoss. and let it go. you're welcome to take your personal vendetta to my inbox and quit making everything thread about how much you dislike me. You've made  your point numerous times.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 21, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> You calling me a windbag sport. That sounds like a personal attack to me.



Sounds like it to me... I think you should turn him in..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 21, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> there were a lot of media personalities that believe ark would beat uga. I still think if healthy ARK is a better team than UGA. I think if you played again Ark would win. Without the mistakes of the 2nd quarter which were not unlike what happened in the florida/mizzou game, ark could've potentially won that game. be happy with the win, hoss. and let it go. you're welcome to take your personal vendetta to my inbox and quit making everything thread about how much you dislike me. You've made  your point numerous times.



There you go spinner.. Never said I didn't like you.. 

Just wanting you to man up and admit you were wrong with ALL of your statements regarding Arkansas vs UGA.. That's all!

Mistakes? I would say good defensive play. Arkansas was beat by good play calling and a BETTER UGA team.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 21, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> You calling me a windbag sport. That sounds like a personal attack to me.



Call the law!  Lawyer up!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 21, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> with that west competition, yall have a much better shot than state does.




Maybe you'll get to your first SEC championship since 1941

Or maybe your first SEC west championship since 1998


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 21, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> I'm feeling candid, so I'll say it once more. I used to live in Mississippi. My parents are from Mississippi, my family goes back there generations. We own property there. My father went to school at state and worked there as a professor and researcher. I was raised to be a state fan probably like you were raised to be a UGA fan. I've followed this team through thick and then and watched them lose the '98 sec title game in agony after they were leading in the forth quarter.  Sherrill's teams with Joe Lee Dunn as DF coordintor, Fred Smoot and Wayne Madkin were something else. I have been following the team extremely closely since Mullen took the reigns and am now seeing the hard work come to fruition. Regardless what state does going forward they've had a stand out year and beaten a lot of teams that YOU PEOPLE said they would not. So maybe you should admit YOU were wrong about State.



OKAY... I WAS WRONG about ANY prediction I made of State. I was going on what State has done every single year. I was going off of history. I was WRONG! 

See how I did that.. 

Man, I feel so much better now.. Now why don't you admit you were wrong..


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 21, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> I think JJ has found his match with the spinning of comments..



a southern version of JJ?!?! figured it woulda been a Vawl! 



Old Dead River said:


> Arkansas played well in the second half - they got back in the game



Dawgs took their foot off the gas and those referees from "Peen Wagers School Of College Fooseball Offeesheatin" worked to their abilities as trained

i reckon that 25 point lead goin into the fourth wern't satisfactory. 



bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Maybe you'll get to your first SEC championship since 1941
> 
> Or maybe your first SEC west championship since 1998



so it was Missy State that bombed theGermans at Pearl Harbor! I knew it! those danged ag students need to leave the far-crackers alone or they are gonna blow a finger off!


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 21, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> weagle, you're partially on point but being a bit too nice. Just because UGA beat Mizzou and Ark doesn't make them championship caliber. UGA doesn't hold a candle to Auburn, State, or Ole Miss - we all know it. The SEC East is midget league.



No Auburn fan should ever overlook Georgia.  Especially in recent years.  No matter how weak a team they are, they always find some sort of second wind when playing Auburn.  After last year, they are out for blood, so this years game is going to be ugly.  I'm sure there will be fights....


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 21, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> there were a lot of media personalities that believe ark would beat uga. I still think if healthy ARK is a better team than UGA. I think if you played again Ark would win. Without the mistakes of the 2nd quarter which were not unlike what happened in the florida/mizzou game, ark could've potentially won that game. be happy with the win, hoss. and let it go. you're welcome to take your personal vendetta to my inbox and quit making everything thread about how much you dislike me. You've made  your point numerous times.[/QUOTE] Are you serious? Man you are reaching for anything you can hold on to! If the played again I bet they wouldnt let a freshmen TB rush for over 200 yards? Wow I think you have won an ward here just not sure what it is. Also, I promise no one on this board will leave it alone until you man up and say you were wrong. Man up and admit you were wrong......


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 21, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Man up and admit you were wrong......



I did.... Not sure why he won't..


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 21, 2014)

Because he really believes that Arkansas will beat UGA.  He's gonna run tell a mod and have the thread pulled before he admits he was wrong.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 21, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Because he really believes that Arkansas will beat UGA.  He's gonna run tell a mod and have the thread pulled before he admits he was wrong.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 21, 2014)

Since we are talking about maning up I have a confession to make. I didn't think UGA would be any good without Todd Gurley


----------



## Throwback (Oct 21, 2014)

all SEC teams vs each other all time records.

http://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/2013/sec-football-all-time-conference-records/


slightly out of date since its a 2013 list. 

Mississippi State Bulldogs

Mississippi State vs Alabama (18-76-3) .191* 
Mississippi State vs Arkansas (7-15-1) .318 
Mississippi State vs Auburn (24-60-2) .286 
Mississippi State vs Florida (19-33-2) .365 
Mississippi State vs Georgia (6-17) .261 
Mississippi State vs Kentucky (19-21) .475 
Mississippi State vs LSU (33-70-3) .320 
Mississippi State vs Ole Miss (42-61-6) .408 
Mississippi State vs South Carolina (6-8) .429 
Mississippi State vs Tennessee (16-28-1) .364 
Mississippi State vs Vanderbilt (12-7-2) .632# 
Mississippi State vs Texas A&M (3-3) .500 
Mississippi State vs Missouri (0-2) .000 

SEC College Football Recruiting DirectSnap Live Updates



T


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 21, 2014)

I will man up. I thought that ODR was a member formerly known as Comeaux AKA Les Miles but there is no way. I have not seen this kind of allegiance to a program since DawgPound and his love for his Dawgs. For Sore.....


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 21, 2014)

Wow, Mississippi State has a winning record vs. Vanderbilt AND  a .500 record again Texas A&M. Congrats Mississippi State


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 21, 2014)

Throwback said:


> all SEC teams vs each other all time records.
> 
> http://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/2013/sec-football-all-time-conference-records/
> 
> ...



More cowbell, a losing tradition.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 21, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> Arkansas played well in the second half - they got back in the game



Meant 2 quarter


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 21, 2014)

Throwback said:


> all SEC teams vs each other all time records.
> 
> http://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/2013/sec-football-all-time-conference-records/
> 
> ...





rex upshaw said:


> More cowbell, a losing tradition.



stellar. Mississippi State Football,  relevant since.....October 5, 2014.  the resume is not that impressive.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 21, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> stellar. Mississippi State Football,  relevant since.....October 5, 2014.  the resume is not that impressive.



 Ouch!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 21, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> Arkansas played well in the second half - they got back in the game



I was in the woods, no TV, no radio so I had to follow the ESPN gamecast on my phone. Arkansas played OK in the second half but the Dawgs kicked it down a couple of notches. Arkansas did not get back in the game. They simply avoided an insulting embarrassment.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 21, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Man up bro... That is all.



Remember when we got in the argument about Crowell.....You was right and I was wrong.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 21, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Remember when we got in the argument about Crowell.....You was right and I was wrong.



 Go Dawgs! Did you ever hear from my Lawyer I paid him $500 to send you a letter?


----------



## elfiii (Oct 21, 2014)

bassboy1 said:


> No Auburn fan should ever overlook Georgia.  Especially in recent years.  No matter how weak a team they are, they always find some sort of second wind when playing Auburn.  After last year, they are out for blood, so this years game is going to be ugly.  I'm sure there will be fights....



It's been that way for decades. One team gets their freak on and has a shot at being a contender and the other team comes along and beats them and ruins it for them. I fully expect it to happen again this year. Neither team can afford to lose another game but one of them will. It's going to be ugly.


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 21, 2014)

And just like that ODR has vanished.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Oct 21, 2014)

I think Odr is just tryin to get somebody's goat. 
Everybody knows when it comes to The Deep South's Oldest Rivalry and the Iron Bowl no matter how bad or good anybody has played all year you can throw all records and stats out the window.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 21, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! Did you ever hear from my Lawyer I paid him $500 to send you a letter?



Yep he told me to stop calling you spiderboy....and I did.
Dang lawsuits can get expensive!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 21, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> And just like that ODR has vanished.



He'll be back....I think he went to eat a delicious bass!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 21, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Yep he told me to stop calling you spiderboy....and I did.
> Dang lawsuits can get expensive!!!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 21, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> And just like that ODR has vanished.



He's meeting with his Lawyer getting the lawsuits going.......you guys are in SO MUCH TROUBLE


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 21, 2014)

elfiii said:


> It's been that way for decades. One team gets their freak on and has a shot at being a contender and the other team comes along and beats them and ruins it for them. I fully expect it to happen again this year. Neither team can afford to lose another game but one of them will. It's going to be ugly.




want my Dawgs to watch out for Da Gatuh! 



Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> I think Odr is just tryin to get somebody's goat.
> Everybody knows when it comes to The Deep South's Oldest Rivalry and the Iron Bowl no matter how bad or good anybody has played all year you can throw all records and stats out the window.



and the WLOCP....Da Gatuh! 



fish hawk said:


> He'll be back....I think he went to eat a delicious bass!!!



either that he went back to Starkvegas to go plan on how to bumb dem Germans again at Pearl Harbor like they did back in 41... them sneaky debils!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 22, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> I did.... Not sure why he won't..



Hmmmmm... Your last post was at 1:20pm but yet you we still in here until 11pm... Trying to come up with your "Wrong" speech??

I did as you asked and admitted I was wrong.. Are you going to do the same???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 22, 2014)

bassboy1 said:


> No Auburn fan should ever overlook Georgia.  Especially in recent years.  No matter how weak a team they are, they always find some sort of second wind when playing Auburn.  After last year, they are out for blood, so this years game is going to be ugly.  I'm sure there will be fights....



very good point.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 22, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Because he really believes that Arkansas will beat UGA.  He's gonna run tell a mod and have the thread pulled before he admits he was wrong.



I'm not gonna admit I'm wrong because I still think Arkansas are better than Uga. I don't think UGA are very good. I don't care what anyone thinks, period. By sticking to my convictions and telling you what I think I am taking a lot more heat than if I caved in. You won't browbeat me in to submission. Enjoy your delusions of grandeur after beating two unranked sec teams. We'll see if you can cut the mustard when a big game comes along, where is your signature win this year? you beat a Clemson team that couldn't beat FSU without Winston - hmmmm.

I won't report to a mod unless someone disparages me or denigrates my character. If someone portrays me as a predator or criminal I'll report it everytime. I don't have the luxury of being able to use the kind of language or means that I would like to to handle personal disputes herein. If I have to play by the rules then everyone else should to. I'm also not going to allow the complicated futility of ignorance and the inherent pathological nature of message boards to jeapoardize my posting privileges.

Keep the bromance going internet toughguys. Apologies in advance to any of my pro UGA friends that are reading this, nothing personal.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 22, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> Apologies in advance to any of my pro UGA friends that are reading this, nothing personal.



Thanks.....That's sweet!!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 22, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> I'm not gonna admit I'm wrong because I still think Arkansas are better than Uga. I don't think UGA are very good. I don't care what anyone thinks, period. By sticking to my convictions and telling you what I think I am taking a lot more heat than if I caved in. You won't browbeat me in to submission. Enjoy your delusions of grandeur after beating two unranked sec teams. We'll see if you can cut the mustard when a big game comes along, where is your signature win this year? you beat a Clemson team that couldn't beat FSU without Winston - hmmmm.
> 
> I won't report to a mod unless someone disparages me or denigrates my character. If someone portrays me as a predator or criminal I'll report it everytime. I don't have the luxury of being able to use the kind of language or means that I would like to to handle personal disputes herein. If I have to play by the rules then everyone else should to. I'm also not going to allow the complicated futility of ignorance and the inherent pathological nature of message boards to jeapoardize my posting privileges.
> 
> Keep the bromance going internet toughguys. Apologies in advance to any of my pro UGA friends that are reading this, nothing personal.



ODR tries WAAAAY too hard on here.  He reminds me of the guy in Good Will Hunting, the one from the bar scene.  The blond with long hair who has his sweater wrapped around his shoulders and is trying to impress the crowd by spouting off exactly what he read from a book and claiming it to be his own views.

It's one of those things that's a little uncomfortable to watch and you get embarrassed for him.


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 22, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> I'm not gonna admit I'm wrong because I still think Arkansas are better than Uga. I don't think UGA are very good. I don't care what anyone thinks, period. By sticking to my convictions and telling you what I think I am taking a lot more heat than if I caved in. You won't browbeat me in to submission. Enjoy your delusions of grandeur after beating two unranked sec teams. We'll see if you can cut the mustard when a big game comes along, where is your signature win this year? you beat a Clemson team that couldn't beat FSU without Winston - hmmmm.I won't report to a mod unless someone disparages me or denigrates my character. If someone portrays me as a predator or criminal I'll report it everytime. I don't have the luxury of being able to use the kind of language or means that I would like to to handle personal disputes herein. If I have to play by the rules then everyone else should to. I'm also not going to allow the complicated futility of ignorance and the inherent pathological nature of message boards to jeapoardize my posting privileges.
> 
> Keep the bromance going internet toughguys. Apologies in advance to any of my pro UGA friends that are reading this, nothing personal.



This has to be the most illogical rambling that I have seen in quite awhile, congrats.  Two teams play, one beats the other handily, and you stick with the "yeah, but I still don't think it would happen everytime argument."  Wow,  you have just achieved a new level of credibility in my book.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 22, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> This has to be the most illogical rambling that I have seen in quite awhile, congrats.  Two teams play, one beats the other handily, and you stick with the "yeah, but I still don't think it would happen everytime argument."  Wow,  you have just achieved a new level of credibility in my book.



Did you expect anything different??

This guy has literally passed JJ as the #1 spinner on this board..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 22, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> I'm not gonna admit I'm wrong because I still think Arkansas are better than Uga. I don't think UGA are very good. I don't care what anyone thinks, period. By sticking to my convictions and telling you what I think I am taking a lot more heat than if I caved in. You won't browbeat me in to submission. Enjoy your delusions of grandeur after beating two unranked sec teams. We'll see if you can cut the mustard when a big game comes along, where is your signature win this year? you beat a Clemson team that couldn't beat FSU without Winston - hmmmm.
> 
> I won't report to a mod unless someone disparages me or denigrates my character. If someone portrays me as a predator or criminal I'll report it everytime. I don't have the luxury of being able to use the kind of language or means that I would like to to handle personal disputes herein. If I have to play by the rules then everyone else should to. I'm also not going to allow the complicated futility of ignorance and the inherent pathological nature of message boards to jeapoardize my posting privileges.
> 
> Keep the bromance going internet toughguys. Apologies in advance to any of my pro UGA friends that are reading this, nothing personal.



Try using less "are's" and add a couple more is's... 

Nobody is beating you into submission. You made a statement, two teams settled it on the field and you come up with excuses as to why Arkansas lost. 

When it wasn't even a competition! 

So by pounding your chest and still still blowing hot air you are going to continue to get grief from everyone on this forum. 

And you say it's from the UGA fans but you are getting it from everyone! Go back through your posts and look at ALL of the posts.

You come in with your opinion and not FACTS! Then you try to tell us all of these "what if" scenarios to change our minds which are made up with FACTS. If you are looking for liberal Sympathizers you came to the wrong place.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 22, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Try using less "are's" and add a couple more is's...
> 
> Nobody is beating you into submission. You made a statement, two teams settled it on the field and you come up with excuses as to why Arkansas lost.
> 
> ...



This sums it down ODR


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 22, 2014)

I too have been a little miffed at ODR but if you step back and take the emotion out of it he sure has fired up what had become a very stale sports chat forum. Thanks ODR


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 22, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


>





Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> I too have been a little miffed at ODR but if you step back and take the emotion out of it he sure has fired up what had become a very stale sports chat forum. Thanks ODR



But at what cost?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 22, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hmmmmm... Your last post was at 1:20pm but yet you we still in here until 11pm... Trying to come up with your "Wrong" speech??
> 
> I did as you asked and admitted I was wrong.. Are you going to do the same???



Nice sigline.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 22, 2014)

The only costs are to him but I'm sure he doesnt care, there's not a dang thing he has said that makes any difference in my life or to my team's performance on the field. Things have been VERY lame in this sports forum for a while now I for one have enjoyed the  discussions, arguments, and plain Wrong comments made by ODR, especially the "facts" with a spin that he posts daily. It has made the forum worth logging into.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 22, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> But at what cost?



Just HIS Integrity..

Which is completely shot...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 22, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Nice sigline.



I learned it by watching you...


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 22, 2014)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> The only costs are to him but I'm sure he doesnt care, there's not a dang thing he has said that makes any difference in my life or to my team's performance on the field.  Things have been VERY lame in this sports forum for a while now I for one have enjoyed the  discussions, arguments, and plain Wrong comments made by ODR, especially the "facts" with a spin that he posts daily. It has made the forum worth logging into.



I don't know, most lawyers have a prtty steep retainer fee.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 22, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> I don't know, most lawyers have a prtty steep retainer fee.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 22, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> I don't know, most lawyers have a prtty steep retainer fee.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 22, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> I'm not gonna admit I'm wrong because I still think Arkansas are better than Uga. I don't think UGA are very good.



Georgia - 45
Arkansas - 32

And it really wasn't close.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 22, 2014)

I heard ODR has hired Ed Garland....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 22, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> I heard ODR has hired Ed Garland....



Makes since... He's not saying anything anymore.. Hasn't even started a thread today...


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 22, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Makes since... He's not saying anything anymore.. Hasn't even started a thread today...



I have contacted Ed's office and he said he can't comment on this but did say that the staff at Woody's have been contacted.... Stay tuned.....


----------



## BSFR98 (Oct 22, 2014)

Man It's been boring in the sports forum all season until now.  Once Echo stopped posting pictures of JBo in the trail cam forum, ODR took over the sports forum

This is awesome!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 22, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> I have contacted Ed's office and he said he can't comment on this but did say that the staff at Woody's have been contacted.... Stay tuned.....



That's news to me.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 22, 2014)

elfiii said:


> That's news to me.



You are to close to the situation...


----------



## elfiii (Oct 22, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> You are to close to the situation...



I get it. Heat of the battle and all that. Sometimes it is difficult in this forum to keep whose who and what's what straight. It's much worse than the Political forum.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 22, 2014)

elfiii said:


> I get it. Heat of the battle and all that. Sometimes it is difficult in this forum to keep whose who and what's what straight. It's much worse than the Political forum.



Of course it is... It's football season!


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 22, 2014)

elfiii said:


> I get it. Heat of the battle and all that. Sometimes it is difficult in this forum to keep whose who and what's what straight. It's much worse than the Political forum.



Really difficult when the whose who changes from one day to the next along with the what's what.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 22, 2014)

fairhope said:


> Really difficult when the whose who changes from one day to the next along with the what's what.



Knock it off fairhope. Now you got me confusing the whos with the whats.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 22, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Makes since... He's not saying anything anymore.. Hasn't even started a thread today...



He tried to type around the censor this morning....but it didn't work.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 23, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Georgia - 45
> Arkansas - 32
> 
> And it really wasn't close.



Wasn't nearly as close as the Miss State's blowout of LSU.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 23, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> He tried to type around the censor this morning....but it didn't work.



Now why in the world would he break the rules of this forum and harm his chances of posting... 

Hypocrisy at is finest...


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 23, 2014)

ODR wants to make excuses why the piglets lost, well here's an excuse to why the score wasn't even higher.      NO GURLEY.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 23, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Now why in the world would he break the rules of this forum and harm his chances of posting...
> 
> Hypocrisy at is finest...


----------

